# high tech



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

110g planted.


----------



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

Beautiful tank man.
What do you use for substrate?
What's your livestock list? I think i see some rainbows and gouramis?


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks.I have a heating cable ,inch of black sand,1,5 inch of amano's powersand on top of it and eco complete and fluoride mixed with gravel on top of all.water temp at 24C with hooked on chiller.substrate temp stays warmer which provides a constant supply of ferts from the bottom by warmer rising water and keeping the roots warmer.as of fauna earl gouramis,angels,rainbows,roselines,sae's,Otto's,


----------

